# 400ex i need help



## jtp92 (Apr 19, 2016)

I don't have the flywheel puller and I need it off to change my one way Baring any ideas


----------



## daloudpack (Apr 24, 2016)

Have no clue other then order one on ebay...here's my 08 polaris outlaw 450mxr tho lol....upgrades are lowered rear suspension,side mounting hmf exhaust, oil cooler adapter, xxl mino water pump, nodded aluminum airbox, tusk Nerf bars , fly handlebars, thermostat delete, did gold series chain , -1 tooth front sprocket , 20" rear wheels instead of the stock 18s...custom full aluminum under armor all on a otherwise stock brand new crate engine with less then 50 hrs on it...


----------



## jtp92 (Apr 24, 2016)

daloudpack said:


> View attachment 3664496 View attachment 3664497 View attachment 3664498 View attachment 3664499 View attachment 3664500 Have no clue other then order one on ebay...here's my 08 polaris outlaw 450mxr tho lol....upgrades are lowered rear suspension,side mounting hmf exhaust, oil cooler adapter, xxl mino water pump, nodded aluminum airbox, tusk Nerf bars , fly handlebars, thermostat delete, did gold series chain , -1 tooth front sprocket , 20" rear wheels instead of the stock 18s...custom full aluminum under armor all on a otherwise stock brand new crate engine with less then 50 hrs on it...


My 400ex is built over to a 440 I does almost as good as a trx 450r does your Polaris have the ktm engine on it one of my friends has one just like it for sale but it has the ktm engine


----------



## daloudpack (Apr 24, 2016)

Yes it has the KTM engine . I love it trx yfz kfx ltr don't matter I smokem all lol


----------



## daloudpack (Apr 24, 2016)

Of course in top end they catch up but thru the woods I can't be caught


----------



## jtp92 (Apr 24, 2016)

Ktm makes some mean rides my 400 is the same way all turqe I can climb just about anything but the 450r out runs me in top end I love it ill post some pic of it after wile the only ones I have right now show my face


----------



## jtp92 (Apr 24, 2016)

Definitely a nice ride man looks good


----------



## daloudpack (Apr 24, 2016)

jtp92 said:


> Definitely a nice ride man looks good


Thanks it was a huge pile of ahit when I got her in 2014 used off Craigslist I paid 1500 plastics where destroyed all bearings were shot engine was missing an oil pump( figured this out when the engine blew after 2 months)..got an additional 6k in it now but it runs and handles like a dream...what sucks is the cops are really cracking down and no one is riding


----------



## jtp92 (Apr 24, 2016)

Shit where u live


----------



## jtp92 (Apr 24, 2016)

O and I have already ordered a puller off eBay it should be here Monday


----------



## daloudpack (Apr 24, 2016)

In the middle if a majestic Forrest filled with quadtracks and my favorite strains. I'd tell u but then I'd have to kill u lol


----------



## jtp92 (Apr 24, 2016)

Lol if the cops try to stop us around here on four-wheelers we out run em I can't tell u exactly where I'm at but I'm in the eastern part of the Appalachian mountains if they dont have a 4x4 or a atv or MX they can't catch us lol


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 24, 2016)

What are you calling a flywheel? Flywheels are on cars and trucks.


----------



## jtp92 (Apr 24, 2016)

that is a flywheel on a racing four-wheeler


----------



## jtp92 (Apr 24, 2016)

Not the bolt but what the bolt is holding on


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 24, 2016)

jtp92 said:


> View attachment 3664684 that is a flywheel on a racing four-wheeler


I get what you meant but I don't think its called a flywheel on a fourwheeler.

I would just buy one. You will have it for future use and not tear anything up.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 24, 2016)

I'm not sure on the 400ex but that looks like a pulley puller would work.

Autozone and advance auto has loan a tool program. Pay the deposit and get it back when you return the tool.


----------



## jtp92 (Apr 24, 2016)

It's a flywheel because the part I ordered is called a flywheel puller I have to replace the (one way starter clutch Baring )on the back of it the puller only cost me $12 on ebay


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 24, 2016)

jtp92 said:


> It's a flywheel because the part I ordered is called a flywheel puller I have to replace the (one way starter clutch Baring )on the back of it the puller only cost me $12 on ebay


Its not a flywheel.


----------



## jtp92 (Apr 24, 2016)

It will be here tomorrow morning I'm not worried about it anymore I just didn't want rust to set up on the gears


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 24, 2016)

Ok. I guess it is.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 24, 2016)

jtp92 said:


> It will be here tomorrow morning I'm not worried about it anymore I just didn't want rust to set up on the gears


Its best to have proper tools. Buy them when you need them then one day you wake up and have a building full.


----------



## jtp92 (Apr 24, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Ok. I guess it is.


I was about to show u it was I have a Honda book all about the 400ex


----------



## jtp92 (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## jtp92 (Apr 24, 2016)

If the picture will show up


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 24, 2016)

jtp92 said:


> I was about to show u it was I have a Honda book all about the 400ex


Stoner moment. 

A flywheel stores energy. Of course it would have one. I was just thinking it was called by a different name for some reason.


----------



## jtp92 (Apr 24, 2016)

I've seen a few people call it a stater but on the 400ex when u take the side case off the stater is built in the side case but it's just a bunch of copper wire


----------

